

Ask HN: How to get Press for my Web App? - hackernews101

I have just released a paid web app a few months ago, and I'm wondering how this whole press thing works. I'd like blogs and tech-related sites (which is my niche) to cover me, do I email them?<p>I've been emailing press so far and never get a response.<p>If I'm supposed to email news sites and blogs that I want to cover me, can someone give me an idea of what is generally said in such an email?
======
vv
Journalists are like anyone else: They wake up in the morning wanting to do
their job well and write about stories that will be interesting to their
audience. If you do your research and pitch them a story that's interesting
and up their alley they'll appreciate it. If you spam them they'll ignore it.

Find reporters who cover your beat using <http://muckrack.com> (full
disclosure: my company made that site), follow them on Twitter, see what they
like to write about, and start building a relationship by tweets or email
based on what they're interested in.

There's no standard for the email to journalists, but just keep them short and
immediately say why your web app would be interesting to their readers.

------
aorshan
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-
marketin...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-noob-guide-to-online-marketing-
with-giant-infographic-11928)

everything you need is in this

~~~
hackernews101
Excellent guide, but it doesn't cover how to attract press other than guest
blogging. How do you contact press? What roughly to say?

